# Potsie, Lover, and Chocolate



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

The Three (Chocolate, Potsie, and Lover)









Potsie (who is due next month)









Lover (who is also due next month)









Lover again









Chocolate









Chocolate again









This is a picture my brother took of me and chocolate last Spring. I call it "Dancing Goat."


----------



## nhsmallfarmer (Apr 14, 2008)

your goats are so adorable


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

They are all very pretty.  I just love that last picture...too funny... :ROFL:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Pretty Nubians!! And that last picture is hilarious!! :ROFL:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pretty goats! good photography too, the image is sharp!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Very pretty girls, dontch jus love it when they interact with you...even as adults?  

If you decide to milk after the kid come....you should definately get a full milk pail from them.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice looking goats.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> "Dancing Goat."


 Now that is neat .....A moment frozen in time.....Love it.... 

nice goaties..... :wink:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

They look so happy with all that green around them! I love that last picture.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

So sweet! I love the last pic, too funny


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

great pictures! thanks so much for sharing :leap:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

What pretty goats! :drool:


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Love the last one!!! :ROFL:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

wow tyler, you have some gorgeous girls, I love the look of chocolate! And the photos are great


----------



## Tyler (Apr 26, 2009)

Thank you


----------

